# Tunnel Vision - Highway Tunnels



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

Post your highway tunnel pics in this thread.

Here are some of mine:









Highway 61 at Split Rock Minnesota










Interstate 90 as it enters Seattle










2nd Street tunnel, Los Angeles










Alaska Way Tunnel, Highway 99, Seattle










Lower Wacker Drive "Tunnel" Chicago










Hwy 41 Tunnel entering Yosemite National Park










Hanging Lake Tunnel in Glenwood Canyon Colorodo










Entering Hanging Lake Tunnel, I-70, Colorado










Unlit single-lane highway tunnel in Zion National Park, Utah










Central Artery Tunnel, AKA "the Big Dig" Tunnel under Boston










Baltimore Harbor Tunnel, Maryland










Holland Tunnel, New York to New Jersey










Eisenhower Tunnel, I-70 in Colorado, highest road tunnel in North America










Callahan Tunnel, Boston










Caldecott Tunnel east of San Francisco










Fort Pitt Tunnel, Pittsburgh










Hai Van Tunnel, Highway 1, Vietnam, longest in S.E. Asia










A75 Motorway Tunnel, Languedoc, France


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, yeah... Dead thread is dead... Then again, it is of interest, given the fact that MANY highways and motorways Pass through mountain ranges, or under waterways (rivers, lakes and oceans) So let's see some pics and have a good thorough discussion on tunnels, both current AND planned.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Yeah, yeah... Dead thread is dead... Then again, it is of interest, given the fact that MANY highways and motorways Pass through mountain ranges, or under waterways (rivers, lakes and oceans) So let's see some pics and have a good thorough discussion on tunnels, both current AND planned.


Why did you bump this thread?


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

The intention was to start a discussion on highway tunnels in general, without having to look through the individual Country threads. Historic, current and future tunnel discussions would all be included.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Perhaps you could actually tell us something about tunnels instead of beating a dead horse?


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, since flickr changed, I guess I will have to update the old links. Sorry about that, will update as soon as I can. 

Anyways, I think road tunnels are cool. Although I drove through Italy last summer and had no idea there were so many tunnels, they are as common in Europe as gas stations.

Will update with my small photo collection soon.

Continue on.

(oh, also rode the train from Florence to Bologna, that train ride was almost entirely inside a tunnel for 30 minutes with a few short breaks, amazing..)


----------

